# Knee Surgery Alicante/Murcia? Anyone?



## Ozzieone (Feb 17, 2012)

Hola All, 
Does anyone have any experience of knee surgeons - private - in Alicante or Murcia? 

Or experience of the Hospital Perpertuo Socorro or Quiron San Carlos? 

I am trying to find a good knee surgeon in these areas, or nearby. We really need someone English speaking if at all possible as our Spanish is just not good enough to really discuss options. Very ready to get the treatment now, Replacement knee surgery if that is the best option. 
We had a bad experience with a 'free consult' in Malaga. Not a real consult at all, so total waste of time, money and pain. 

I would really appreciate any advice from anyone who has had knee surgery or used these hospitals, or knows of a good knee surgeon. 

We have private medical insurance which has been good so far - see health insurance review thread if you are looking for info on this. 

Hoping someone can help.
Much appreciated.


----------

